# Juice consultant - advice and recommendations



## Silver (8/11/14)

Hi all

I have started this thread to help vapers by giving them ideas of juices to try - based on their preferences.

It's simple - if you know you like fruity vapes for example, post your preferences here and ask for advice. Hopefully the more experienced vapers who have had the opportunity of trying many juices can help you find something you will like - and perhaps something you may have overlooked.

Maybe you are looking for a strong tobacco juice - or a minty vape with a fruit in the background. Or maybe you are looking for something more specific like a cheesecake flavour 

The E-Liquid reviews threads should be everyone's first port of call in this regard - but sometimes you just want to ask a simple question and get a few simple yet informed suggestions.

Hope it helps

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (8/11/14)

I will kick this thread off with a question from @VapeJedi

In another thread, he asked a question about Fight your Fate and Derailed. Then went on to say he likes fruity flavours.



VapeJedi said:


> Iam e very new vaper...have used some of the local juices. Wana go to something more "high class" recommendations? I know this is subjective. Iam looking at fight your fate and derailed. Comments





VapeJedi said:


> Thus far i like fruity flavours. Have not really had dessert flavours.



@VapeJedi - I haven't vaped many international fruity ones - the international ones I have tried have mainly been tobaccoes and desserts.

There are definitely a few gems in the *Vape Craving *range (now available from VapeMob - previously SubOhmVapor)
My favourites in those were the *Adventure *and *Desire *flavours. Adventure was a Pina Colada type flavour and Desire is a guava/mango flavour. These are high VG juices that are smooth and are of great quality in my view. I have reviewed all these and you can check them out. (EDIT - I haven't tried their Ectsasy flavour - it wasnt available when I ordered my batch - but it sounds amazing - so check it out too)

I have also tried a few flavours from the *Bombies *range (Cloud Flavour). I haven't reviewed any yet - and am busy with one at the moment - but they are good quality too and you are bound to find one or two good ones there. They are mostly fruity ones and are also higher in VG - so very smooth and lots of clouds.

*Five Pawns* makes a flavour called *Queenside.* It's a blood Orange flavour with a bit of vanilla. Not everyone's taste - but I like it a lot and it's an extremely high quality juice in my view - as are all the 5Pawns. Available from eCiggies and VapeMob.

As for *Kings Crown* *Fight your Fate* - I have tasted it twice and I do love it. I bought a bottle of it but have not yet vaped it. Also high quality and personally I love that flavour - nice sour taste from the lemon with a bit of sweetness from the strawberry makes it a great combination for me - don't think you will go wrong with it. Sorry, can't advise you properly on Derailed - I have tasted it but I can't remember it. Available from VapeCartel and VapeKing.

All the best

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeJedi (8/11/14)

Thanx bud. Desire sounds luvly. Gonna have to try that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (8/11/14)

Ah, @VapeJedi let me give you my experience. Fruity flavours have been the most difficult to get something worthwhile for me. Mostly because I am pernickety. Must not be too sweet, which eliminates many great dessert flavours (do like dessert juices too, but only for the occasional vape). Fruit must be natural tasting. I do not like the fruit juice to be creamy at all, which seems to be the fashion nowadays. Prefer light, coolish fruit vapes. So, here goes.

For uncomplicated fruity juices: VM *Berry Blaze* and CV *Melon on the Rocks*. The latter has some menthol as well.

For more complex juices: Bombies *Black Out City* brought to you by Cloud Flavour. Some coolness on the exhale, but more coolada than menthol. BOC is my current favourite. Nicoticket *Betelgeuse* brought to you by Juicy Joes. For a sugary citrus one with a kick *Dr Stanley Clarke's Snake OIl* by TMax is always in my rotation.

Did try *Desire* and *Extacy* from Vape Craving. The latter I did not like. The former is great, but again a creaminess, which is not my preference.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/11/14)

For me the only fruity juices I have managed to vape much are the Vapour Mountain Pineapple and the Strawberry.... and both of them I add a little Menthol to and they are awesome!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (8/11/14)

Andre said:


> Ah, @VapeJedi let me give you my experience. Fruity flavours have been the most difficult to get something worthwhile for me. Mostly because I am pernickety. Must not be too sweet, which eliminates many great dessert flavours (do like dessert juices too, but only for the occasional vape). Fruit must be natural tasting. I do not like the fruit juice to be creamy at all, which seems to be the fashion nowadays. Prefer light, coolish fruit vapes. So, here goes.
> 
> For uncomplicated fruity juices: VM *Berry Blaze* and CV *Melon on the Rocks*. The latter has some menthol as well.
> 
> ...



Som good recommendations here, thanks 

I too like some fruit flavours and am also not too keen on the creaminess - I've got a Vape Elixir Pink Spot which is strawberry milkshake and it's a bit too creamy..not bad, but not my favourite type - it still is quite nice every now and then though.

My current absolute favourite e-liquid is SkyBlue Strawberry Snap...it's a lovely strong strawberry flavour with just a tiny hint of mint to it. I went through 30ml of it and I couldn't vape anything else until I ran out 

I am currently working my way through the SkyBlue sample pack, and although Apple it isn't really my flavour, the Apple Pi was an unexpected surpise...it's a really nice sweet & sour kinda vape which reminds me of Appletizer - I've only vaped 3ml of it, but it was surprisingly good.

BTW, does anyone know of any good coconut flavoured juice? I've only tried Vape King's Chocolate Coconut and while okay, it was too sweet for me - made a damn good mixer though.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Bonez007 (8/11/14)

Excellent thread.

I have a question. Are there any other juices available in SA that are similar to witchers Brew Blackbird? It is my number one, and I'm afraid the stocks i have wont last me till VApeMob gets stock of it again. I love that it is a strongish tobacco with some sweet (coniac) taste to it.


----------



## Tom (8/11/14)

Looking in the top eliquid 2014 threads gives also an indication for what is liked  ....oh, did i mention that u can vote while browsing there?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (8/11/14)

Thanks @Andre @Silver I have been in the search for a nice fruity vape and now I have some ideas of what to try 

Awesome thread here. Will most certainly being keeping an eye on it and giving some feedback where I can. Hope to see it as a sticky real soon

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (8/11/14)

free3dom said:


> Som good recommendations here, thanks
> 
> I too like some fruit flavours and am also not too keen on the creaminess - I've got a Vape Elixir Pink Spot which is strawberry milkshake and it's a bit too creamy..not bad, but not my favourite type - it still is quite nice every now and then though.
> 
> ...


Tark's Select Reserve Port Royal has great coconut layered into it. Also sweet though. Another option is to get some Coconut concentrate from Vapour Mountain and some drops to a joose or two. Like @Rob Fisher does to Menthol Ice to create Tropical Ice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (8/11/14)

Bonez007 said:


> Excellent thread.
> 
> I have a question. Are there any other juices available in SA that are similar to witchers Brew Blackbird? It is my number one, and I'm afraid the stocks i have wont last me till VApeMob gets stock of it again. I love that it is a strongish tobacco with some sweet (coniac) taste to it.


Not that I know of, but do look at the tobaccos from Cloud Flavour, which should be landing on Tuesday - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/cloud-flavour-presents-hurricane-vapor.6418/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (8/11/14)

Andre said:


> Tark's Select Reserve Port Royal has great coconut layered into it. Also sweet though. Another option is to get some Coconut concentrate from Vapour Mountain and some drops to a joose or two. Like @Rob Fisher does to Menthol Ice to create Tropical Ice.



Thanks, that sounds like a marvelous idea...Tropical Ice sounds like a nice place to start too

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (8/11/14)

Bonez007 said:


> Excellent thread.
> 
> I have a question. Are there any other juices available in SA that are similar to witchers Brew Blackbird? It is my number one, and I'm afraid the stocks i have wont last me till VApeMob gets stock of it again. I love that it is a strongish tobacco with some sweet (coniac) taste to it.



Hi @Bonez007 
Great question, Blackbird is one of my favourite juices of all time

I havent come across other tobaccoes that taste the same. There are some of the Tarks that are good in their own right but not the same type of taste. I also like bobas bounty but its very different. Although different as well, HHV Huntsman is a great tobacco that really does it for me. One or two of the other HHV tobaccoes are also excellent, like Dark Horse. But we await new stocks from Juicy Joes, so that may not help you. 

Locally manufactured good quality tobaccoes seem not to be that common. I know some folk rave about the black cigar from Vape Elixir but I havent tried it myself yet....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Bonez007 (9/11/14)

Thanks guys,



Andre said:


> Not that I know of, but do look at the tobaccos from Cloud Flavour, which should be landing on Tuesday - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/cloud-flavour-presents-hurricane-vapor.6418/



Ooh I have my eye on some of these! I'm just waiting for them to land!



Silver said:


> Hi @Bonez007
> Great question, Blackbird is one of my favourite juices of all time
> 
> I havent come across other tobaccoes that taste the same. There are some of the Tarks that are good in their own right but not the same type of taste. I also like bobas bounty but its very different. Although different as well, HHV Huntsman is a great tobacco that really does it for me. One or two of the other HHV tobaccoes are also excellent, like Dark Horse. But we await new stocks from Juicy Joes, so that may not help you.
> ...



I have Troy (even this is almost depleted) in my current rotation.. I like it too, but I still reach for the blackbird more lol. Matador I found to be a bit too strong for me, but all of Tarks are great and flavourful. I have enjoyed all that I have tried (except for Margrib, of which I cannot shake off that peachy taste - I don't like peach) but that blackbird man! Lol. 

Im not sure if you have tried Honey Badger from Craft Vapour? This is also on my A list and part of my rotation. It is a mild pipe tobacco with a warm vanilla base, and a hint of honey. I find it to be smooth and satisfying.

I will definitely check out Black Cigar, hopefully it isn't an RY4 type, which I don't enjoy.

Thanks for the suggestions guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/11/14)

Bonez007 said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks @Bonez007 

Yes, Blackbird is a special juice indeed. Not too sweet, not too tobaccoey, not too anything - just right - for those who like it. I doubt we will find anything similar for a while. 

I haven't tried Craft Vapour's tobaccoes. I have a bottle of CV Artisan RY4 waiting for me in the cupboard. I would also love to try that Honey Badger. Sounds good - thanks.

Another one I want to try is the new Five Pawns espresso tobacco one - the trailer was posted on another thread. I will try that one just out of respect for 5Pawns 

Lets hope that VapeMob replenishes their Blackbird stocks soon...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/11/14)

Bonez007 said:


> Matador I found to be a bit too strong for me,



Forgot to mention - the funny thing about Matador is that I initially found it too bitter and too strange a taste for me.
But I continued vaping it for review purposes. After a few days I started getting used to it (I had no other tobaccoes in my other devices, so this was the only tobacco I vaped for some time). I liked it more and more as time went on. I never loved it - but I did start liking it quite a lot. 

I think my taste buds get used to a flavour after a while. Things that taste a bit strange at first can become quite nice. The same happened to me with Whirling Dervish. That spicyness was a bit strange at first - not an instant liking - but it did grow on me after a while.

Having said all of the above about growing to like a juice - when I did finally reload Blackbird after about 2 weeks with Matador - I was back in heaven

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dannler (9/11/14)

anything milktart related? i might have read it somewhere but im not to sure


----------



## rogue zombie (9/11/14)

dannler said:


> anything milktart related? i might have read it somewhere but im not to sure



I'm surprised no local juice maker has made one. Well not that I've seen.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dannler (9/11/14)

yea it sucks, couldnt be to difficult?


----------



## WHITELABEL (11/11/14)

Hi Guys,

I'm looking for more ADV's. My three favourites I'm alternating at the moment are:

VK's apple pie
Rocket fuel cat's meow
King's Crown bound by the crown

I'm really enjoying the dessert type vapes with that pie crust taste. Are there any other juices along these lines you think I might like? Thanks!


----------



## Andre (11/11/14)

Gambit said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm looking for more ADV's. My three favourites I'm alternating at the moment are:
> 
> ...


With your handle you have no choice but to try Five Pawns GAMBIT! Described as: 
_The classic, mellow apple pie makes a sweet and savory impression with flaky crust and decadent caramel, lightened by a dollop of French vanilla ice cream and unsweetened whipped cream._

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wesley (11/11/14)

@free3dom

If you are still looking for a good coconut juice, try @Melinda 's Cocomo Cream - Skybleu Vaping - absolutely amazing, smooth and creamy coconut, not too sweet, with a hint of banana... was my ADV for two days but I put it away to savour it, otherwise would have finished the bottle in no time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (11/11/14)

Andre said:


> With your handle you have no choice but to try Five Pawns GAMBIT! Described as:
> _The classic, mellow apple pie makes a sweet and savory impression with flaky crust and decadent caramel, lightened by a dollop of French vanilla ice cream and unsweetened whipped cream._


That sounds amazing, straight to the top of my list it goes


----------



## free3dom (11/11/14)

Wesley said:


> @free3dom
> 
> If you are still looking for a good coconut juice, try @Melinda 's Cocomo Cream - Skybleu Vaping - absolutely amazing, smooth and creamy coconut, not too sweet, with a hint of banana... was my ADV for two days but I put it away to savour it, otherwise would have finished the bottle in no time.



Thanks @Wesley, I was a bit skeptic of the banana but I'll definitely give it a go if it's subtle


----------



## Wesley (11/11/14)

free3dom said:


> Thanks @Wesley, I was a bit skeptic of the banana but I'll definitely give it a go if it's subtle



I didn't even realise it was banana until I read the description.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeD's (11/11/14)

Hi,

What are the quality, high VG ratio, nic free juices on the market? Just bought Liquilab's vape juice.


----------



## johan (11/11/14)

VapeD's said:


> Hi,
> 
> What are the quality, high VG ratio, nic free juices on the market? Just bought Liquilab's vape juice.



I believe all Alien Visions e-juices are 100% VG, available locally at http://juicyjoes.co.za/ or pm @ShaneW


----------



## Silver (11/11/14)

VapeD's said:


> Hi,
> 
> What are the quality, high VG ratio, nic free juices on the market? Just bought Liquilab's vape juice.



Hi @VapeD's 
Welcome to the forum
If you have a moment, please introduce yourself at the following thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introduce-yourselves.24/

Regarding your question, not too much available locally that I know of that is high in VG and nic free.
I think the Bombies line of juice is available in zero nic
They are high in VG
They are represented here by @paulph201 from Cloud Flavour. You can check with him.

Another high quality high VG juice is Vape Craving (from VapeMob) but they only go down to 6mg locally I think. 

I do know that Heathers Heavenly Vapes (represented by @ShaneW at Juicy Joes) offer their juices in just about any PG/VG ratio and nic strength. But I doubt Shane will carry high VG zero nic here. Perhaps get in touch with him or you can order directly from them.


----------



## VapeD's (13/11/14)

Hey there,

How do you rate E-Liquid by Vape?


----------



## Bill (15/11/14)

Hi Guys, Great thread, I have a friend who is looking for a juice that is a simple tobacco, as close as he can get to an actual cigarette. He doesn't enjoy the sweet vape that he gets from most of the tobacco based juiced out there.

I'm prefer the fruity and desert based juice and all my tobacco juices have a hint of sweetness so I can't help him that much. 

Looking forward to some suggestions


----------



## Silver (15/11/14)

Bill said:


> Hi Guys, Great thread, I have a friend who is looking for a juice that is a simple tobacco, as close as he can get to an actual cigarette. He doesn't enjoy the sweet vape that he gets from most of the tobacco based juiced out there.
> 
> I'm prefer the fruity and desert based juice and all my tobacco juices have a hint of sweetness so I can't help him that much.
> 
> Looking forward to some suggestions



Hi @Bill

I would say Heathers Heavenly Vapes Huntsman. Can also try Dark Horse. @ShaneW from JuicyJoes brings them in. Not sure if he has stock right now though. 

Witchers Brew Blackbird is also very good. My mom thinks it's the closest to her Rothmans cigarettes. To me it's much better. Give it a try too. It has a milky taste for me but not overly sweet. Sold by VapeMob. 

All the best


----------



## Andre (16/11/14)

Bill said:


> Hi Guys, Great thread, I have a friend who is looking for a juice that is a simple tobacco, as close as he can get to an actual cigarette. He doesn't enjoy the sweet vape that he gets from most of the tobacco based juiced out there.
> 
> I'm prefer the fruity and desert based juice and all my tobacco juices have a hint of sweetness so I can't help him that much.
> 
> Looking forward to some suggestions


in addition, consider this one, currently available - http://www.cloudflavour.co.za/product/sunshine-cured-tobacco/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JW Flynn (16/11/14)

Mixed about 12 to 13 bottles of juice today, hopeing everything is nice after a bit of steeping.. but the one thing I wanted to ask bout, have you ever tried to make your own custard flavour? I tried it today, and will try it out a bit later.... Hope it does not kill me, hehe... Mixed with a bit of vanilla in there, I think it's going to be pretty good, smells good, so I hope for the best


----------

